# Rock Placement for 55 Gallon Malawi Tank



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Guys/Girls. I am in the process of setting up my first cichlid tank and would like some feedback regarding rock placement and my plans to add plants. The rocks are river rocks that I picked over to find stones of a similar character. As they are river rocks the size and shape was a little limited but I think I was somewhat lucky to find a few flatter pieces to use to make caves and provide flat spots (spawning?) and some rocks with interesting character. Overall there are about 7 caves, 2 of which have 2 enterences. Most caves are on the larger size and are tightly closed enough to prevent larger fish from swimming through unintended enterences/exits.

The plan for plants is to add 2-3 tall plants (ie. vallisneria) behind the rocks at the rear of the tank - ideally 2 green plants and one with some color (ie. Ludwigia repens). I might also add a few very low plants/plant clusters towards the front of the tank to add texture and soften some of the rock work. Need to do a lot of research on the plants still as I don't have any plans to add CO2 or really speciallize lighting.

What to you think? Any ideas or suggestions - things that I didn't consider? Have I added enough caves? Are they too big?

Thanks for sharing your ideas!
[/img]


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what type of fish are you planning on keeping?in my opinion you need more rocks.your choice of plants will do fine with out co2 or fancy lights but depending on your fish they may get eaten.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Fishwolfe, I haven't finialized stock list yet but I am considering Yellow Labs, 'Pombo Rocks' demasoni, 'Yellow Tail' Acei, and 1 Blue dolphin (Cyrtocara moori) - even though he is going to get too big for my tank. I also like Red Zebras. I am totally new to cichlids and don't really have any ideas on stocking numbers (other than to get 12-15 demasoni) and the finer aspects of cichlid keeping. I have been reading up on the species profiles to choose compatible fish and have been trying to learn as much as possible while I am in the process of setting up the tank before making a final decision.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

I have found my yellow labs, saulosi, red zebras, cyno. afras to be able to squeeze through much samller openings than you have created. while your caves look OK, they are not very defendable from intruders. The fish seem to like squeezing into the smallest caves and openings in my tank, they will even swim on their sides to slide under rocks and dig their own cave there. Don't be afraid to tighten things up.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

You might want to put a bit more height in there as well (if you can),


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

those species mentioned except the acei would really love more rocks.malawimix and britnick are right on.more height and some smaller caves would really add to the overall use of space in the tank.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to cichlid_forum :thumb: 


> Hi Guys/Girls. I am in the process of setting up my first cichlid tank and would like some feedback regarding rock placement and my plans to add plants


I have a couple suggestions for your consideration:

The rock stacks may become unstable if your cichlids decide to excavate around them.
Put the rocks in _before_ the sand, so the rocks are on the bare aquarium bottom glass, then add sand. 
This way you will be burying some "base" rocks, for a foundation, and stack on them.

Your sand is nice, but I wouldn't use quite that much. It may be difficult to keep stirred for maintenance.
 
Here are some final thougts:
If you are new to plants, you might want to consider going "low tech" first. 
Put some java fern, anubia and the vals you want in there and see how it goes.

Remember, plants in the red colors usually need stronger lighting.

I believe that co2 will decrease the pH...you might want to check that out.

And, unless I'm totally wrong, Malawi eat plants.
The java fern and anubia would be a better choice for those fish (it's said they have a bad taste).

I'd hate for you to invest in all the high tech stuff (ie co2 injection, expensive lights, fertilizer regimen)
and get frustrated by the intense maintenance.

This will be a fun project for you. Keep us updated with your progress.
 
Alicem


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

definitely needs more rocks


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Have to agree with alicem here.

I would very much strongly recommend against CO2, etc, with Malawi's. java fern, anubia and the valis all grow well with normal light. A good fertilizer is always a bonus with any planted aquarium but it does add a little bit of time to the daily routine.

You will also have to come to terms with the constant replanting of greenery that has been dug up or pulled out, but this subsides after a while. The fish aren't actually eating the plants, they are trying to get the algae of the leaves. My Anubias are all very clean thanks to the fish :fish:

I think that live plants are well worth the little bit of additional effort involved, but take it slowly is a good bit of advice.

Post pics when you have finsihed opcorn:


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Those are some of the LAMEST rocks  I have ever seen......... Round.....Come on now........ Get going with something else that's much more exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## By-The-Lake (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. When I redo the rocks I will build the caves a little smaller but add more height to the rock work. I definitely intend to go low tech with the plants. As I mentioned though I just haven't had time to research the choices yet.

I am planning to pick-up the filter (Eheim 2217) for the tank later today. I also need to return a glass canopy I bought earlier. It is a Hagen model with glass panels that slide horizontally across the tank. The panels fit but when I add the vinal sleeve that allows the panels to slide it is extremely tight. It Since I purchased it I have seen glass canopys made by All-Glass which seem much more functional. The canopy is made with 2 pieces of glass with a hinge joint and a vinal attachment that can be cut to allow for filters, heaters etc.

I will definitely post some more pics when I get a chance to work on the tank some more. I am a little busy with work and family right now but will find the time more sooner than later.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

ooops  posted a ? then found my answer above :roll:


----------

